# would-be/оne but not the other



## crashblossom

И вот опять я борюсь с Набоковым. 

Оригинал: To the artist whom practice within the limits of one language, his own, has convinced that matter and manner are one, it comes as a shock to discover that a work of art can present itself to the would-be translator as split into form and content, and that the question of rendering one but not the other may arise at all. 

Мой перевод: "*Творец, которого работа в рамках одного, его собственного, языка убедила в том что содержание и слог едины, приходит в потрясение узнав, что предполагаемому переводчику произведение искусства представляется как раскол между формой и содержанием, и что вопрос о выборе между последними вообще может быть поставлен".   *

Правильно ли я перевела слова "артист" и "would-be"? Есть еще варианты перевода "that the question of rendering one but not the other may arise at all"? 

Большое спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

Вряд ли можно ответить на ваш вопрос об artist просто исходя из знания двух языков. Нужно посмотреть, какое слово  сам Набоков употреблял в таких случаях. Мне кажется, он бы сказал "художник". Во всяком случае, в ЕО "он" много раз называет писателя художником, но ни разу творцом, а его переводили знающие люди. 

А почему вы написали "которого работа", а не "работа которого"? Разве в оригинале есть какая-то инверсия?


----------



## crashblossom

Спасибо за ответ; я тоже скорее склоняюсь к слову "художник". 

А я вот так теперь напишу:

*Художник, убежденный в том что содержание и слог едины работой в рамках одного, его собственного, языка , приходит в потрясение узнав, что так называемому переводчику произведение искусства представляется как раскол между формой и содержанием, и что вопрос выбора между последними вообще может быть поставлен.  *


----------



## Maroseika

Мне кажется, "работой" у вас слишком отдалено от "убежденный", и даже правильно расставленные запятые не слишком облегчат понимание. В оригинале расстояние между ними тоже большое, но расположение - обратное, актор (practice) следует первым и поэтому не перегружает внимание.

И почему "так называемый художник"? У Набокова вполне нейтральный эпитет.

И еще: думаю, речь не о расколе между формой и содержанием, а о расколе (разделении) на форму и содержание. "Раскол между формой и содержанием" - привычный нам штамп советского литературоведения, для которого отдельность формы от содержания - общее место, и рассуждать оно может только о расколе между ними, их несоответствии друг другу, или об их единстве, соответствии друг другу. Но даже это единство не следует путать с тем, чем они являются для Набокова - не единым, а одним, неразделяемым.


----------



## crashblossom

"Так называемый" (возможно, "предполагаемый") не художник, а переводчик... 

Спасибо за замечание о слове "между'. Вы совершенно правы.


----------



## Maroseika

crashblossom said:


> "Так называемый" (возможно, "предполагаемый") не художник, а переводчик...



Да, простите, переводчик. Но почему "так называемый"? Он же у Набокова не в том смысле "предполагаемый", что на самом деле вовсе и не переводчик, а халтурщик, а в том нейтральном смысле, что его еще нет, но он может случиться.


----------



## crashblossom

A мне показалось, что Набоков схитрил, использовав слово "would be", и что оттенок обвинения в халтуре тут все-таки присутствует. 

Вы считаете, лучше написать "предполагаемый"?


----------



## Maroseika

crashblossom said:


> Вы считаете, лучше написать "предполагаемый"?



Мне кажется, да. Ведь даже если он и схитрил, то и переводить это следует хитрым употреблением нейтрального слова. Впрочем, я не вижу тут никакого особого оттенка, но лучше бы обсудить это с носителем языка.


----------



## P|O

Здравствуйте!

«Художника, убеждённого работой в пределах одного-единственного (его собственного) языка в том, что содержание и слог едины, глубоко потрясёт открытие, что произведение искусства будет представляться предполагаемому переводчику разбитым на форму и содержание, и что вопрос о предпочтении передачи одного из них за счёт другого вообще может возникнуть.»

Во-первых, я думаю, что имеет смысл перевести «художника» в косвенный падеж (так он меньше отвлекает внимание, предложение достаточно тяжело для понимания и без размышлений о действиях «художника» как подлежащего), во-вторых, "split into" — это «разбитый на».

Вся эта дискуссия, разумеется, целиком офф-топик, и наверняка будет удалена с форума в ближайшем будущем. 

P|O


----------



## crashblossom

Добрый вечер! 

Спасибо за конструктативную критику ! 

Мне нравиться ваш перевод, но все-таки я уверена что слово "split into" может быть переведено как "расколоться".


----------



## P|O

crashblossom said:


> Мне нравиться ваш перевод, но все-таки я уверена что слово "split into" может быть переведено как "расколоться".


Ну, собственно, причастия «разбитый» и «расколотый» — это примерно одно и то же, так ведь? Правда, «разбитый» звучит менее драматично, на мой взгляд, и этим лучше. В любом случае, "split" — это явственно пассивное причастие здесь, и никак не существительное. По моему мнению. Существительное, во-первых, наверняка потребовало бы артикля в оригинале, и во-вторых, хуже увязывалось бы с логикой и смыслом предложения.

P|O


----------



## LilianaB

What is the language of the original? Nabokov mostly wrote in English in his later years. Are you trying to back translate something that was written by Nabokov in English, translated into Russian and that has to be translated back into English again?


----------



## P|O

Вы, видимо, перепутали языки. Сейчас идёт перевод на русский, не на английский. 

Впрочем, согласен с вами, перевод получается каким-то подозрительно более гладким, чем оригинал (притом довольно буквальным). Такое впечатление, будто Набоков думал по-русски, а потом уже переводил на английский...


----------



## Syline

Художник, привыкший работать с одним языком (его собственным) и убежденный в том, что суть и слог едины, бывает потрясен, узнав, что произведение искусства может представать перед переводчиком разбитым на форму и содержание и что вообще может возникнуть вопрос о передаче одного в ущерб другому.    

PS "would-be" можно спокойно убрать, не теряется абсолютно ничего


----------



## LilianaB

P|O said:


> Вы, видимо, перепутали языки. Сейчас идёт перевод на русский, не на английский.
> 
> Впрочем, согласен с вами, перевод получается каким-то подозрительно более гладким, чем оригинал (притом довольно буквальным). Такое впечатление, будто Набоков думал по-русски, а потом уже переводил на английский...



How come? The quotation was in Russian. Nabokov mostly wrote in English, so who wrote the quoted text?


----------



## Syline

Liliana, it was crashblossom's translation


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you, Syline. I got it. It was the use of quotation marks, the small print of the Russian text and probably the fact that it is very early that made for the confusion. Now I know: the original text is in English. Ok.


----------



## Albertovna

Syline said:


> PS "would-be" можно спокойно убрать, не теряется абсолютно ничего


Согласна 100%.


----------



## crashblossom

Albertovna said:


> Согласна 100%.



A я, извините, не согласна.


----------



## Maroseika

Syline said:


> PS "would-be" можно спокойно убрать, не теряется абсолютно ничего


Интересный подход к искусству перевода. Но и то верно: авторы наплетут невесть чего, а переводчики переводи...

Мне кажется, would-be означает переводчика, который возникает перед мысленным взором автора и которого он полуосознанно имеет в виду, создавая свое произведение. Как это кратко выразить по-русски, я не знаю.


----------



## crashblossom

Maroseika said:


> Мне кажется, would-be означает переводчика, который возникает перед мысленным взором автора и которого он полуосознанно имеет в виду, создавая свое произведение. Как это кратко выразить по-русски, я не знаю.



Именно, именно!


----------



## Albertovna

Зачем так усложнять? Would-be означает любого человека, вознамерившегося (или пытающегося) перевести литературное произведение. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, значение данного слова в одноязычных словарях. Всё однозначно: trying or hoping. А на русский в данном случае я бы не переводила никак.


----------



## LilianaB

I agree. This is it.


----------



## crashblossom

Albertovna said:


> Зачем так усложнять? Would-be означает любого человека, вознамерившегося (или пытающегося) перевести литературное произведение. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, значение данного слова в одноязычных словарях. Всё однозначно: trying or hoping. А на русский в данном случае я бы не переводила никак.



Никак не могу с вами согласится. Would-be имеет пренебрежительный оттенок; в данном случае, Набоков одновременно нейтрально указывает на будущего переводчика и намекает что тот, кому литературное произведение представляется расколотым на слог и содержание, еще не достоин переводчиком называтся.


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> Зачем так усложнять? Would-be означает любого человека, вознамерившегося (или пытающегося) перевести литературное произведение. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, значение данного слова в одноязычных словарях. Всё однозначно: trying or hoping. А на русский в данном случае я бы не переводила никак.



Усложнять надо потому, что часто (а у Набокова особенно часто) слова не исчерпываются их словарными значениями, а нагружены дополнительными смыслами. Их надо стараться переводить, чтобы перетолмаченный Набоков не превращался в Донцову.
Опускать же слова неясного назначения - распоследнее дело для переводчика.


----------



## Maroseika

crashblossom said:


> Would-be имеет пренебрежительный оттенок; в данном случае, Набоков одновременно нейтрально указывает на будущего переводчика и намекает что тот, кому литературное произведение представляется расколотым на слог и содержание, еще не достоин переводчиком называтся.



Грядущий переводчик? 
Это слово выбивается стилистически, оно слишком высокопарно для этого текста, чем и может достигаться эффект пренебрежительности по отношению к переводчику и печальной неизбежности перевода.


----------



## crashblossom

Maroseika said:


> Грядущий переводчик?
> Это слово выбивается стилистически, оно слишком высокопарно для этого текста, чем и может достигаться эффект пренебрежительности по отношению к переводчику и печальной неизбежности перевода.



Я потрясена и восхищена. 

Спасибо Вам огромное!


----------



## Albertovna

Maroseika said:


> Грядущий переводчик?
> Это слово выбивается стилистически, оно слишком высокопарно для этого текста, чем и может достигаться эффект пренебрежительности по отношению к переводчику и печальной неизбежности перевода.


 Идея очень интересная. Давайте так и оставим. 
     Но я удивляюсь, неужели Набоков был настолько высокомерен? "Кто переводит не как я, те не люди"? Обсуждение уже заканчивается, но я бы не отказалась более широкий контекст увидеть. Действительно ли там присутствует ирония? Если да, то нормы профессиональной этики он нарушил будь здоров. Но мне кажется, что это не так. Вряд ли целесообразно искать чёрного кота в тёмной комнате, если его там нет.


----------



## crashblossom

Вот как Набоков начинает статью:

Vladimir Nabokov
 Problems of Translation: Onegin in English

I constantly find in reviews of verse translations the following kind of thing that sends me into spasms of helpless fury: "Mr. (or Miss) So-and-so's translation reads smoothly." In other words, the re­viewer of the "translation," who neither has, nor would be able to have, without special study, any knowledge whatsoever of the orig­inal, praises as "readable" an imitation only because the drudge or the rhymster has substituted easy platitudes for the breathtaking intricacies of the text. "Readable," indeed! A schoolboy's boner is less of a mockery in regard to the ancient masterpiece than its com­mercial interpretation or poetization. "Rhyme" rhymes with "crime," when Homer or Hamlet are rhymed. The term "free trans­lation" smacks of knavery and tyranny. It is when the translator sets out to render the "spirit"—not the textual sense—that he begins to traduce his author. The clumsiest literal translation is a thousand times more useful than the prettiest paraphrase.


----------



## Albertovna

Ну теперь я во что угодно поверю. Ай-яй-яй Набокову, что за тон! Получается, что "would-be translator" - "человек, мнящий/воображающий себя переводчиком", "так называемый переводчик". Или "грядущий", как уже предлагали. (Мне это, кстати, напомнило "грядущего хама".) А по-современному - "надмозг".


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> Но я удивляюсь, неужели Набоков был настолько высокомерен? "Кто переводит не как я, те не люди"? Обсуждение уже заканчивается, но я бы не отказалась более широкий контекст увидеть. Действительно ли там присутствует ирония? Если да, то нормы профессиональной этики он нарушил будь здоров. Но мне кажется, что это не так. Вряд ли целесообразно искать чёрного кота в тёмной комнате, если его там нет.


У Набокова были все основания для недовольства переводчиками, недаром многое из своего ему пришлось переводить самому, а большую часть времени на склоне лет тратить на правку чужих переводов своих произведений. Вряд ли можно спорить с тем, что хороших переводчиков так же мало, как и хороших писателей. Сам же он утверждал, что настоящий перевод вообще невозможен. Переводя, например, "Лолиту", он просто написал ее заново, а за "Бледное пламя" и браться не стал.
Но тут ведь еще и спор с вульгарным литературоведением, препарирующим неделимое.


О, так это еще и про ЕО! Тогда тем более понятно. Конечно, его бесила гладкопись предыдущих переводов, гордящихся тем, что они, видите ли, сохранили метр и рифму. Сам Набоков сумел хорошо (со своей точки зрения) перевести лишь несколько строф, и, поняв, что дело это безнадежное, сосредоточился на описании и объяснении поэмы, чтобы максимально полно и точно передать ее неделимую сущность.


----------



## Albertovna

Maroseika said:


> Вряд ли можно спорить с тем, что хороших переводчиков так же мало, как и хороших писателей.


Поспорю.  Хороших писателей как раз довольно много. Но это уже офф-топ.


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> Поспорю.  Хороших писателей как раз довольно много. Но это уже офф-топ.


Вообще-то вы со мной не спорите, ведь я не об абсолютных величинах, а об относительных. Но это действительно офф-топ, так что прекратим-ка мы это.


----------



## Syline

Maroseika said:


> Мне кажется, would-be означает переводчика, который возникает перед мысленным взором автора и которого он полуосознанно имеет в виду, создавая свое произведение.


Что-то я сомневаюсь, чтобы нормальный, не обремененный непомерным ЧСВ, писатель рисовал перед своим мысленным взором переводчика своего будущего произведения в процессе создания этого самого произведения. По-моему, хороший писатель не о том должен думать, его первоначальная задача - написать качественную работу на *своем* языке, ну, или том языке, который он выбрал для оригинала.


----------



## LilianaB

To tell you honestly, I do not think Nabokov wrote in very good English. Many people on this forum write better in English than he did, at least as far as some of his essays are concerned. I do not remember exactly the style of his Lolita because the content was always more important than the language in his books, and maybe a talented American editor fixed the style. He did not type his books. Even many of the translations were apparently done by his wife. He was not too happy with some of the novels he wrote in English himself and  that's why he started rewriting them in Russian. Who knows what he meant by would-be.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> To tell you honestly, I do not think Nabokov wrote in very good English.


Приплыли...



> maybe a talented American editor fixed the style.


No, he did not.



> He did not type his books. Even many of the translations were apparently done by his wife.


Many? How many? And to what language?



> He was not too happy with some of the novels he wrote in English himself and  that's why he started rewriting them in Russian.


Господи, да откуда это все вы берете?


----------



## Syline

Интересно, как бы носители английского восприняли "would-be": заострили бы они на нем внимание или отнеслись бы как к дежурному слову.


----------



## Maroseika

Почему бы не обсудить эту фразу на English Only?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes Maroseika, this is unfortunately the truth,  or  at least what has been written about him. Take any of his sentences, from his essays, especially. They do not sound natural in English. They are often pompous, bookish, but not really in natural English. Editors usually fix texts. This is what they do, for a living. He translated some of his books into Russian. I do not know if they were ever published in his translation. The value of Nabokov's books does not lie in his language, but rather in his ideas.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> Yes Maroseika, this is unfortunately the truth


Well, if you say...



> He translated some of his books into Russian. I do not know if they were ever published in his translation.


I strongly doubt there can be a weak-minded one who would decide to translate in Russian what has been translated by Nabokov himself. And of course all his translations have been published.



> The value of Nabokov's books does not lie in his language, but rather in his ideas.


"... it comes as a shock to discover that a work of art can present itself to the would-be _reader _as split into form and content, and that the question of rendering one but not the other may arise at all".


----------



## LilianaB

Well, the last sentence you quoted is not that bad. I don't know if the would-be is appropriate here. He probably meant a prospective reader. My interpretation of  his work is not an interpretation that would divide his work into form and content: I just meant the usage of the English  language, although I think it is good in his books: I have to check to make sure. Nevertheless, I suspect a good editor should get some credit for it. Probably in Russian his works are a pure unity of content and form. I also did not know if there were  any earlier translations of his books into Russian, before he did his own.

Otherwise would-be means something slightly derogatory: a reader who pretends to be a reader but he is not one. Would that  make sense? Was this his intention?


----------



## crashblossom

Oh my, what a free-for-all I started! 

For what it's worth, Nabokov is considered to be one of the finest stylists of English language; his novels are standard fare in United States' English and Creative Writing departments, and several of them are listed among the best books of 20th Century. 

Liliana, Nabokov was very far from being dissatisfied with his own works in English. He was a quintessential exophone who fully embraced his second language--in fact, he went as far as to lament the supposed paucity of his native tongue. It is for this very reason that he took it upon himself to translate his own novels into Russian.


----------



## crashblossom

LilianaB said:


> Otherwise would-be means something slightly derogatory: a reader who pretends to be a reader but he is not one. Would that  make sense? Was this his intention?



I see your snark radar is a bit off today, dear.

Actually, my bad. I see my mistake now.


----------



## LilianaB

I am not sure about it. I have to read more of his essays to either convince myself in my views, or to change them. The books could have been edited really well. Books are always edited. What do you think he meant by the would-be reader?


----------



## crashblossom

He did not write "woud-be reader"--he wrote "would-be translator". Maroseyka paraphrased the original as a clever dig at you.


----------



## LilianaB

What does it mean, if somebody can kindly restate it.


----------



## crashblossom

Restate which part?


----------



## LilianaB

Never mind, Crashblossom. I think it means so-called here, but I posted it in the English Forum, just in case. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## crashblossom

Oh no, I do not mind at all. 

In fact, it's an excellent idea.


----------



## Syline

Да, действительно, идея великолепная. Спасибо Лилиане за взятый на себя труд открыть тему на EO. Я хоть убедилась, что моя интуиция меня все-таки не подвела  Большинство носителей не видят ничего сверхособенного в "would-be" в этом контексте.


----------



## Maroseika

Syline said:


> Большинство носителей не видят ничего сверхособенного в "would-be" в этом контексте.


К сожалению, большинство вообще не очень внимательно. В данном случае куда важнее мнение меньшинства англофонов, которое нечто "особенное" в этом слове видит.


----------



## Syline

Maroseika said:


> К сожалению, большинство вообще не очень внимательно. В данном случае куда важнее мнение меньшинства англофонов, которое нечто "особенное" в этом слове видит.


Ну, конечно, оно же совпадает с вашим, разве могло быть иначе  
А я за объективность. Вот и все.


----------



## Maroseika

Syline said:


> А я за объективность.



И именно поэтому в выборке из пяти мнений самое важное для меня - наличие разных мнений. Если хотя бы некоторые носители языка чувствуют какой-то нюанс, значит, Набоков не зря поставил не вполне обычное и плоское слово. Нравится нам это или нет, но Набоков не для большинства.


----------



## LilianaB

It is a phrase often used by philosophers in certain theories of perception, some of those philosophers being not native speakers. I am not saying it is wrong, but it is a special use of this phrase. Wittgenstein often used would-be. I don't know in which language he wrote most of his works, probably German, although I am not sure. I would think this is really a term which could be better understood with their esthetic theories. Besides, words mean different things to different people, slightly different at least, no matter if a native speaker or not.


----------

